
How the Soviets Drilled the Deepest Hole in the World - nreece
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/multimedia/2008/08/gallery_kola_borehole
======
tptacek
And of course Wired leaves out the most important part of the story:

<http://www.orthodoxengland.org.uk/demonsscr.htm>

~~~
orib
I.. seriously hope that this is a joke.

~~~
tptacek
I too hope demons are not shooting out of a hole in Russia.

~~~
blogimus
Well, if the theoretical demons were to come out of the hole, they'd either
have to be in-part non-corporeal or they'd have to be skinny demons (look how
narrow the hole is). Or maybe they were demon mice, able to squeeze through
narrow gaps in the earth. Then again, if they were non-corporeal, I don't
think they'd need a hole to come through, unless they were demon gas.

------
Flemlord
Shift-B then wait for 24 turns.

